# Feeding hatchies



## Sugar (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi guys,

Just wanting to know whats the absolute longest you would let a hatchie refuse food before resorting to Assist feeding? 

I have three out of my clutch that want nothing to do with it. 

the other ones have had one feed and two of them have already taken a second feed.

At first I was trying pinky rats, then after reading herpotolgy’s thread I went out and brought fuzzy mice and the ones that are feeding took to them straight away.

there’s just those three that are plain refusing, they take a look and straight away retreat, I’ve only tried three times for the ones that are not feeding leaving it at least a week Between attempts.
Thanks for any information


----------



## mrkos (Mar 15, 2020)

Try scenting quail or skinks not sure what your feeding I am assuming carpets people seem to forget what a hatchlings first meal will be in nature I guarantee it won't be a fuzzy mouse especially with a mother mouse protecting its young it will be either a young bird or more likely a skink the only hatch out of my 15 that wouldn't feed on quail scented fuzzies took a pre frozen garden skink within seconds followed by a pink mouse same hatchie four feeds later is now taking unscented fuzzies


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 15, 2020)

The person who gave me my breeders said hatchies can go like 2-3months before you even need to worry about force or assist feeding and he would just wait untill they perch in a striking position facing down
[doublepost=1584255643,1584254922][/doublepost]Also what is finding so far working really well was if they show interest long tongue flicks smelling around the mouse, then give them a chance, if after 30seconds they seem to be more “afraid” then just drop the mouse in middle of enclosure, give them an hour or few to have a try, if not, try feed them next week

— very few snakes will starve themselves to death if the chance for food is offered


Ofc I’m no expert, but only 2 ate last week with me dangling them and waiting

All but 2 (waiting for them) have coiled or finished eating this week

edit: all have finished eating about 1 1/2hrs after writing original post


----------



## Sugar (Mar 15, 2020)

mrkos said:


> Try scenting quail or skinks not sure what your feeding I am assuming carpets people seem to forget what a hatchlings first meal will be in nature I guarantee it won't be a fuzzy mouse especially with a mother mouse protecting its young it will be either a young bird or more likely a skink the only hatch out of my 15 that wouldn't feed on quail scented fuzzies took a pre frozen garden skink within seconds followed by a pink mouse same hatchie four feeds later is now taking unscented fuzzies



that’s what I have been thinking they would end up being the food if they tried getting to a mouse/rats babies, if I have trouble in the next few weeks I will deffinetly try the quail scenting, if not the garden skink.
[doublepost=1584265939,1584265786][/doublepost]


Herptology said:


> The person who gave me my breeders said hatchies can go like 2-3months before you even need to worry about force or assist feeding and he would just wait untill they perch in a striking position facing down
> [doublepost=1584255643,1584254922][/doublepost]Also what is finding so far working really well was if they show interest long tongue flicks smelling around the mouse, then give them a chance, if after 30seconds they seem to be more “afraid” then just drop the mouse in middle of enclosure, give them an hour or few to have a try, if not, try feed them next week
> 
> — very few snakes will starve themselves to death if the chance for food is offered
> ...



that’s excellent news will make it a bit easier now they are all started! 

also good to know they can go a while before assist feeding is necessary, I won’t stress as much now knowing that.

I will try again next week for those ones that are yet to feed,


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 16, 2020)

You could prob try in a few days with the method of leaving them in if you haven’t been messing with them too much

Goodluck! We’re in this together 

I should also mention I’m keeping my bredli a bit warmer at 33-34°c


----------

